
Teen created the largest Covid-19 tracker, rejects $8M to place ads - justhw
https://old.reddit.com/r/nextfuckinglevel/comments/fwi83r/17_year_old_creates_the_largest_covid19_tracker/
======
Camillo
I don't think that's true.

~~~
skinnymuch
Turning down $8M? Like that offer never happened you presume, correct?

